

Worlds First Invisible Skyscraper - GeorgeMac
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2013/09/13/south-korea-will-soon-be-home-to-an-invisible-skyscraper/

======
pedalpete
Building an invisible tower near the airport sounds like a bad idea. Not
because a 747 is going to run into it, those are flown by sophisticated enough
computers, but what about smaller aircraft where the pilots are more likely to
be flying partially by site, or if something goes wrong?

------
GeorgeMac
I think they should delay the display by 12 hours. So it shows daylight of the
previous day, during the night and vice versa. Even if it will be annoyingly
lit up. At least they won't have any issues with aircraft.

------
nodata
Does this work for all angles? If I am on the ground looking up, will I see
the view behind the building from my point of view?

